# Rubrikat > Emigracioni >  Moro: Franca e alarmuar për rritjen e azilkërkuesve shqiptarë

## Albo

*Moro: Franca e alarmuar për rritjen e azilkërkuesve shqiptarë*

TIRANË- Franca shpreh shqetesimin për rritjen e numrit të azilkërkueseve dhe qendruesve ilegalë nga Shqipëria në këtë vend. Gjatë një inspektimi në aeroportin e Rinasit ambasadorja franceze Krisitin Moro u shpreh se janë konstatuar persona me karta të falsifikuara dhe identitet të rremë gjë e cila është e papranueshme.

Megjithatë dua të them që në vitin 2012 ne kemi konstuar rritje të qëndrimeve ilegale të shtetasve shqiptarë. Ka pasur njëkohësisht edhe një rritje të rëndësishme të kërkesave të azilit. Kemi konstatuar edhe një rritje të qëndrimit të minorenëve në shtetin tonë, të cilët lihen në Francë nga familjarët e tyre. Qendrimi i këtyre minorenëve në Francë, që ne i konsiderojmë si minorenë të braktisur është një cështje shumë prokupante dhe shumë sensibile, sepse vendi i një minoreni është pranë familjes së tij dhe jo në qendrat e kapura për këtë qëllim. Është dicka e panevojshme që këta shkelës të pajisen me karta të falsifikuara sepse dihet tashmë që të gjithë policitë e vendeve europiane janë të pajisura shumë mirë dhe kanë formimin e duhur për këtë gjë. Është e panevojshme njëkohësisht që këta shtetas të ndryshojnë edhe identitetin se ka shkëmbim informacioni dhe mënyra për ta bllokuar këtë gjë, tha ambasadorja e Francës.

Ndërsa drejtori i Përgjithshëm i policisë Hysni Burgaj shprehu vendosmërinë për të bashkëpunuar dhe forcimin e mëtejshëm të masave të marrra në pikat kufitare.

Pikërisht për këtë po flas, që masat e policisë do jenë imediate, për sa i përket këtij fenomeni. Sic e shikoni në vijën e dytë do kalojnë të gjithë personat e dyshuar. Po kështu kemi krijuar një databaze të vecantë për të gjithë personat që kthehen nga vendet e BE, këta do penalizohen, për 5 vite nuk do kenë më mundësi të hyjnë në vendet e zonës Shengen.

Ambasadorja franceze shtoi në fund se për ti kthyer të gjithë ata që shkelin rregullat e lëvizjes së lirë ka procedura dhe rregulla që duhen respektuar sa më shpejt.

(m.a/News24/BalkanWeb)

----------


## BOKE

*Raporti i KE: Rritje drastike e azilkërkuesve nga Shqipëria në zonën Shengen*

Rritje drastike e azilkërkuesve nga Shqipëria në zonën Shengen të Bashkimit Europian. Raporti i fundit i Komisionit Europian mbi lëvizjen e lirë brenda unionit tregon një rritje prej 74% të azilkërkuesve nga Shqipëria për 5 vende të Shengenit (Gjermania, Suedia, Belgjika, Zvicra dhe Luksemburgu).

Ndërsa në total numri i azilkërkuesve nga vendet e Ballkanit Perëndimor në këto 5 shtete ka shënuar një rënie me 44 % në janar të këtij viti krahasuar me të njëjtin muaj të 2012-ës.

Po sipas raportit rritje kanë shënuar edhe azilkërkuesit nga Bosnje Hercegovina me 51 %, ndërsa Maqedonia, Serbia dhe Mali i Zi kanë shënuar rënie.

Raporti i Komisionit Europian ka matur fluksin e azilkërkuesve për periudhën nga 31 dhjetori 2012 deri në 3 shkurt 2013. Po sipas raportit destinacionet kryesore vijojnë të mbeten Gjermania, Suedia, Belgjika, Zvicra dhe Luksemburgu.

3 qershor 2013 (gazeta-Shqip.com)

----------

